# Getaways with Interval International...



## HPage

Is anyone familiar with reserving these?  We get $25 off a week's stay for being a Gold member and an additional $25 off for our first year of membership.  Does anyone have any experience using them over the Summer in Orlando?  I was wanting to wait until closer to travel time (August) to see if we could get something in the $250-300 range.  Has anyone had success doing this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## silkey21

In the summertime Orlando is pretty busy, we just came back from Orlando and they said in the summer at the Marriott Grande Vista and Vistana Villages the occupancy rate is north of 90%. I generally found that waiting until around two months before is when you will get the best  prices, however in the summer time, waiting might not be the best option.

could I ask what timeshare do you own ?


----------



## Werner

We used an II Getaway to go to the Turks and Caicos.  There were no timeshare trades available but we found a week at Coral Gardens for $799 - $50 for Gold.  This was a shoulder-season week, just before the winter high season.  It worked out well.  I would not expect prices to drop much from where-ever you see them start.  They are usually already low but I suppose they may go down if they get into the 60 day window the way timeshares do.

You might test by looking for the same resort less than 60 days out from now and see if the prices are less.


----------



## Phill12

One thing to remember in summer is if you wait you might get good price and resort. Problem is the money you save may be lost when you go to book your air!


----------



## HPage

Thanks for all the replies.  We own a 1 br at Country Club villas in Surfside, SC.

Softballdad, we always drive so we don't have to worry about airfare.


----------



## lprstn

I personally wouldn't wait that close to book, but I have used the getaways within 60days and got a really good deal.


----------



## mecllap

Looking for $250-300 might be a little low, but there usually seems to be availability in Orlando.  The getaways are one of the reason I like this whole TS thing -- I just got back from one in Williamsburg, which was less than $400 (maybe 359 or 379?) for a really nice 2-bedroom for 7 nights.  And last nite I had to stop at a Hampton Inn (unplanned, got a bad cold) and with tax it was $132.00 for one night (wasn't up to driving around or calling around and then more driving) --made the TS week look even better.  I guess it depends on what size unit you want, and if you're fussy about which TS you want to stay in.  August is of course, while very popular, a miserable time to be in Orlando (we did it last year, because it was the only time we could go -- but we've learned how to cope with the crowds, heat, thundershowers, etc.).  We actually did not go to WDW on that trip.   I wouldn't guarantee that you could wait til the last minute to see how prices go, but maybe just keeping an eye on things to see when a property you want to go to shows up at a price you're willing to pay would be the time to grab a getaway. 
Have fun!


----------



## HPage

Thanks again everyone.  I would be willing to pay more to secure a reservation but from what I'm seeing the getaways are only showing up to the end of May first of June right now (unless I'm doing something wrong).


----------



## Kola

Unless you are willing to take a studio for 2 with minikitchen (or no kitchen) you won't get an August week in Orlando for $250 -$300. You may get a good deal for one bdr. the last week in August and into early Sept. I get offseason Getaways every year but I need at least one bdr with full kitchen. A year ago we spent three weeks in two bdrs. units at two Orlando Marriotts in November but prices were a bit higher. I find Getaways a very good deal if you are flexible with your dates. Be aware that II sometimes raises prices on their remaining Getaway inventory. 
K.


----------



## HPage

We would be okay with a studio type but a 1 bedroom would be nice.  I can go higher in price, but I'd rather not pay more than say $425.

We are kind of stuck to the late summer (maybe mid July to mid August) because I'm having surgery most likely early summer (lapband and I want to recover/get on right eating track with that before a 7 day vacation) and son goes back to school Aug. 25th.

Again, thanks for all the input!


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan

*What about RCI Last Call, Extra Vacations, etc ?*

I am only a member of II---so this thread has progressed appropriately so far.

However, I ask you----do you know of someone that owns an RCI timeshare?

My brother-in-law owns an RCI resort; and has given me some of his passwords, etc. to 'look around'.

By way of this looking around, I sometimes 'see' some possibilities by way of RCI, that are not available through II.  (Exchanges, 'Last Call', and 'Extra Vacations')

I have gone so far as to have him book some things through RCI for ME, and have simply reimbursed him the fees for these opportunity weeks.

Perhaps those TUGgers that own RCI resorts can chime in to help you with some of that exchange company's possiblities for what you need.

Pat


----------



## bnoble

Agreed.  If price is your #1 concern, RCI is likely to get you a better rental deal than II for Orlando in late August.


----------



## HPage

Thanks for the suggestion, I believe my parents are II and RCI members (may have cancelled the RCI though, so I'll have to check).  As a matter of fact they have given me their sign in name and password to RCI before so I'll find that and go check.

Thanks again!


----------



## bnoble

You'll have to wait them out a bit, in both cases.


----------



## matbec

HPage, 

I just did a quick search for II Getaways and found 28 resorts with availability between July 18 and Aug 18 2008. Most have check-ins on Aug 16 and there are some 2BR units within the $500-600 range. There also some 1BR units under $500.

Hope that helps.


----------



## HPage

Thanks so much matbec, you rock!


----------



## RIMike

*Orlando in Summer*

I did this exact search for weeks looking for the summer in Orlando.  Generally after August 16th is right...but if you keep looking and are not too picky about the resort, occassionally a resort comes up. If you find it though, you need to book it.  I missed one...it was there one night and gone by the time I confirmed with my friends that this was acceptable to them.

Late at night sometimes inventory comes on line at II


----------



## littlestar

If you're trying for a Marriott or Sheraton with II during summer vacation, if you see it at a reasonable price, I'd grab it. I don't think you'll pay $300 for it, though, especially if you're looking for a 2 bedroom. I've seen off-season fall 1 bedrooms in the price range you mentioned. 

Last summer for a July vacation, my sister-in-law found a 1 bedroom at Grande Vista two months out and she called me and asked about waiting to book it in case the price went down. I told her not to wait since it was summer vacation. She booked it and we never saw another Grande Vista week come up for that date again.  Thank goodness she grabbed it when she did. 

Over the weekend I saw and booked a Sheraton Vistana Villages 3 bedroom for late September. It was $534 (Interval Gold price) and I grabbed it because I hardly ever see 3 bedrooms come up at all at the better Orlando resorts. If I would have been looking for a 2 bedroom, I would have waited until summer to book something, though.


----------



## RIMike

*What do you consider the better resorts and why?*



littlestar said:


> If you're trying for a Marriott or Sheraton with II during summer vacation, if you see it at a reasonable price, I'd grab it. I don't think you'll pay $300 for it, though, especially if you're looking for a 2 bedroom. I've seen off-season fall 1 bedrooms in the price range you mentioned.
> 
> Last summer for a July vacation, my sister-in-law found a 1 bedroom at Grande Vista two months out and she called me and asked about waiting to book it in case the price went down. I told her not to wait since it was summer vacation. She booked it and we never saw another Grande Vista week come up for that date again.  Thank goodness she grabbed it when she did.
> 
> Over the weekend I saw and booked a Sheraton Vistana Villages 3 bedroom for late September. It was $534 (Interval Gold price) and I grabbed it because I hardly ever see 3 bedrooms come up at all at the better Orlando resorts. If I would have been looking for a 2 bedroom, I would have waited until summer to book something, though.



I have been searching for a TS in Orlando so my niece and nephews can come down and visit once a year....so many, and so many opinions...I would like to hear yours since it sounds like you have stayed in several.


----------



## littlestar

RIMike said:


> I have been searching for a TS in Orlando so my niece and nephews can come down and visit once a year....so many, and so many opinions...I would like to hear yours since it sounds like you have stayed in several.



I tend to be a "resort snob" so my picks are any of the Disney Vacation Club resorts, Marriott's Cypress Harbour, Marriott Horizons, Marriott's Grande Vista, or Sheraton Vistana Villages as my top resorts. I've heard good things about Wyndham Bonnet Creek, but I've never stayed there. 

We got our feet wet on our first regular timeshare purchase (besides our Disney points) with a Marriott Horizons every other year 2 bedroom. Once we owned the every other year Marriott, we were able to join Interval International (exchange company) and now when I want extra vacations to Orlando (since we can go off season) I book Interval International's cash Getaways. I just booked a 3 bedroom at Vistana Villages for the fall for $534 for the week ($600 with tax).


----------



## RIMike

Good idea about getaways...I do use them too, but for vacation time I thought if I owned a unit I would always be able to have it....


----------

